# Regarder contenu iMac sur TV



## NathanB (6 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'utilise actuellement un iMac i5 de 2009 sur lequel sont stockés films, musiques, photos, ...
Je compte investir prochainement dans un téléviseur. Pour l'instant mon avis n'est pas arrêté mais je me dirigerai surement vers ce modèle : http://www.diaboleo.com/mag/fr/product-1773239.htm

Je recherche donc un moyen de profiter de mon contenu multimédia stocké sur mon iMac sur ma télé sans avoir des fils qui traversent de part et d'autre mon salon (donc no VGA ou HDMI) et sans avoir à chaque fois à copier quelque chose d'un support à un autre (comme je fais actuellement).

Après plusieurs recherches j'en suis venu à différentes choses et différentes conclusions/interrogations :

1) Tout d'abord, ne va t'il pas se poser la question de la connexion wifi (comment être sur que je n'aurais pas de problème de transmission de données, que mon film ne ramera pas toutes les 15 secondes surtout si c'est un MKV en 1080p...)??
Même si ça ne sert surement pas à grand chose je signale que je suis chez orange, offre open1 et que je réside sur Nancy.

2)Ensuite pour le matériel voici ce qui a retenu mon attention :

a)* L'Apple TV*: cependant elle bride la qualité à 720p ce qui m'embête. Je trouve dommage d'investir dans une télévision Full HD pour ne pas en profiter au maximum.
De plus je crois que l'on ne peut pas lire tous les formats hors ceux lisibles par iTunes (type MKV,AVI...)
Y'a t'il une solution à ces deux problèmes ? (j'ai cru comprendre qu'on pouvait jailbreaker l'&#63743;TV, ceci permet il cela?).

b)* L'Air TV * : ce qui m'a immédiatement séduit c'est l'idée de dupliquer son écran, un peu comme lorsque je branchais mon macbook à ma télé en VGA. Et comme signalé dans le post, cela permet de pouvoir diffuser un film sur le téléviseur tout en continuant de travailler sur son mac, le top !!! 
Cependant, même soucis que pour l'&#63743;TV, à savoir l'impossibilité de diffuser de la vidéo en 1080p, problème de connexion wifi, ... Et surtout, contrairement à Apple qui ne m'a jamais déçu, je ne connais pas la marque et vu le prix je n'aimerais pas vraiment me planter dans mon choix.
Voici le lien vers le post : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/165911/air-tv-et-la-tele-devient-ecran-sans-fil

c)* Les disques durs multimédias* : J'ai lu à droite et à gauche que certains étaient équipés du wifi et qu'il permettaient donc de streamer du contenu multimédia depuis le mac vers la TV même en Full HD. Cependant ils sont beaucoup plus chers, disposent d'un espace de stockage (qui ne me servirait strictement à rien), quand est il de l'interface, de la qualité de la connexion wifi, ...
Et quel modèle, comment le choisir, sur quels critères,... ? j'ai regardé vaguement sur internet et submergé de marques et de modèles je ne m'y retrouve pas...

BREF, tout ce que je sais c'est ce à quoi je veux arriver, cependant je n'ai aucune idée de la façon d'y parvenir. Ne connaissant rien en la matière (technologies existantes, périphériques, normes...) je ne m'y retrouve pas.
Merci de m'éclairer dans ce brouillard, et si vous avez d'autres idées je suis ouvert à tout.


----------



## Arment (7 Décembre 2010)

Perso, pour avoir un maximum d'ouverture au niveau des contenus, je choisirais de changer de fai. Orange ne vaut pas grand chose à ce niveau face à free et son freeplayer (déclinaison homeplayer). Tu peux lire du 1080 depuis le boitier HD de free. C'est la solution la moins onéreuse, même à long terme je pense puisque qu'il me semble que ton abonnement doit être plus cher que celui de free qui n'en a qu'un seul.


----------



## NathanB (7 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour votre réponse.
Je viens juste de souscrire ce nouveau forfait qui comprend l'offre internet et surtout mobile. A vrai dire je me vois mal changer dans l'immediat...j'attends au moins de voir ce que proposera free en tant qu'operateur telephonique avant de faire quoi que ce soit.
Une autre solution ?


----------



## Arment (7 Décembre 2010)

Le téléviseur que vous convoitez possède une entrée RJ45 utilisant le protocole DLNA http://www.clubic.com/article-314912-1-dlna-reseau-multimedia-maison.html. 

Mais cela semble être assez aléatoire notamment à l'usage, niveau mémoire tampon.

C'est une piste, mais je laisse la place à de vrais pro dans le domaine.


----------



## NathanB (7 Décembre 2010)

Arment a dit:


> Le téléviseur que vous convoitez possède une entrée RJ45 utilisant le protocole DLNA http://www.clubic.com/article-314912-1-dlna-reseau-multimedia-maison.html.
> 
> Mais cela semble être assez aléatoire notamment à l'usage, niveau mémoire tampon.
> 
> C'est une piste, mais je laisse la place à de vrais pro dans le domaine.



J'avais lu quelque part que le DLNA n'etait pas tres fiable, que souvent l'image laguait... Apres je n'y connais rien donc pareil je prefere avoir l'avis d'un connaisseur.
En revanche merci pour le lien je vais me documenter un peu


----------



## NathanB (7 Décembre 2010)

Apparemment à ce que j'ai compris pour l'instant (j'ai pas encore tout lu), le DLNA peut être une bonne solution mais c'est vrai qu'en wifi cela perd de l'intérêt surtout pour la lecture de contenu en HD. Par contre avec un kit CPL d'après l'article ça à l'air de fonctionner plutôt pas mal...
Ce qui voudrait dire qu'il faudrait que (corrigez moi si je me trompe) :

1) Je branche un boitier CPL à ma livebox via une prise Ethernet
2) Je relie ma livebox à mon téléviseur via également une prise ethernet (c'est la que je comprends pas tout !!)
3) Je relie mon iMac à un second boitier CPL afin de partager mon contenu sur le réseau.

Donc : Comment se passe la mise un place du réseau (serveur/client) ? Le Mac fera donc office de serveur tout seul via l'installation d'un logiciel (peut on m'en conseiller un, optimisé compte tenu de mes "besoins"?).
Dans l'article il parle de " PS3 Media Server" mais je suppose que c'est pour relier la PS3.
Ensuite je pense que j'ai loupé quelque chose : ça me parait bizarre de relier le téléviseur compatible DLNA en ethernet à ma box, non? 
Enfin, concernant les formats lisibles, ils émettent des réserves vis à vis des DMP (en gros ma télé). Comment savoir si elle pourra bien lire les MKV, images Blu-Ray, Avi, Mp3, ... via DLNA ? 

Je suis encore perdu mais petit à petit je commence à me faire une idée du truc.

Merci beaucoup pour le coup de main

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h39 ----------

Concernant les formats je suis tombé la dessus (ça ne vient pas du site de samsung) : c'est donc bon pour les différents formats cités plus haut en DLNA ? ou juste en lecture  "classique" (genre hdmi, ...)


-------------------------------------------------------------- 
Précisions sur les codecs / formats vidéo 
--------------------------------------------------------------


AVI / MKV : 
=> DivX 3.11 / 4.x / 5.1 / 6.0, 1920 x 1080, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 8 Mbit/s, MP3 / AC3 / LPCM / ADPCM / DTS Core 
=> XviD, 1920 x 1080, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 8 Mbit/s, MP3 / AC3 / LPCM / ADPCM / DTS Core 
=> H.264 BP / MP / HP, 1920 x 1080, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 25 Mbit/s, MP3 / AC3 / LPCM / ADPCM / DTS Core 
=> MPEG4 SP / ASP, 1920 x 1080, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 8 Mbit/s, MP3 / AC3 / LPCM / ADPCM / DTS Core 
=> Motion JPEG, 800 x 600, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 8 Mbit/s, MP3 / AC3 / LPCM / ADPCM / DTS Core 

ASF : 
=> DivX 3.11 / 4.x / 5.1 / 6.0, 1920 x 1080, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 8 Mbit/s, MP3 / AC3 / LPCM / ADPCM / WMA 
=> XviD, 1920 x 1080, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 8 Mbit/s, MP3 / AC3 / LPCM / ADPCM / WMA 
=> H.264 BP / MP / HP, 1920 x 1080, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 25 Mbit/s, MP3 / AC3 / LPCM / ADPCM / WMA 
=> MPEG4 SP / ASP, 1920 x 1080, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 8 Mbit/s, MP3 / AC3 / LPCM / ADPCM / WMA 
=> Motion JPEG, 800 x 600, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 8 Mbit/s, MP3 / AC3 / LPCM / ADPCM / WMA 

WMV : 
=> Window Media Video V9, 1920 x 1080, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 25 Mbit/s, WMA 

MP4 : 
=> H.264 BP / MP / HP, 1920 x 1080, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 25 Mbit/s, MP3 / ADPCM / AAC 
=> MPEG4 SP / ASP, 1920 x 1080, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 8 Mbit/s, MP3 / ADPCM / AAC 
=> XviD, 1920 x 1080, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 8 Mbit/s, MP3 / ADPCM / AAC 

3GP : 
=> H.264 BP / MP / HP, 1920 x 1080, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 25 Mbit/s, ADPCM / AAC / HE-AAC 
=> MPEG4 SP / ASP, 1920 x 1080, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 8 Mbit/s, ADPCM / AAC / HE-AAC 

VRO (VRO / VOB) : 
=> MPEG1, 1920 x 1080, 24 / 25 / 30 images par seconde, 30 Mbit/s, AC3 / MPEG / LPCM 
=> MPEG2, 1920 x 1080, 24 / 25 / 30 images par seconde, 30 Mbit/s, AC3 / MPEG / LPCM 

MPG / MPEG (PS) : 
=> MPEG1, 1920 x 1080, 24 / 25 / 30 images par seconde, 30 Mbit/s, AC3 / MPEG / LPCM / AAC 
=> MPEG2, 1920 x 1080, 24 / 25 / 30 images par seconde, 30 Mbit/s, AC3 / MPEG / LPCM / AAC 
=> H.264, 1920 x 1080, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 25 Mbit/s, AC3 / MPEG / LPCM / AAC 

TS / TP / TRP : 
=> MPEG2, 1920 x 1080, 24 / 25 / 30 images par seconde, 30 Mbit/s, AC3 / AAC / MP3 / DD+ / HE-AAC 
=> H.264, 1920 x 1080, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 25 Mbit/s, AC3 / AAC / MP3 / DD+ / HE-AAC 
=> VC1, 1920 x 1080, 6 ~ 30 images par seconde, 25 Mbit/s, AC3 / AAC / MP3 / DD+ / HE-AAC 

Notes : 
- Prise en charge jusqu'à la norme H.264, Level 4.1 
- Les normes H.264 FMO / ASO / RS, VC1 SP / MP / AP L4 et AVCHD ne sont pas prises en charge. 
- XVID, MPEG4 SP, ASP : 
&#8226; Résolution inférieure à 1280 x 720 : 60 images max. 
&#8226; Résolution supérieure à 1280 x 720 : 30 images max. 
- Les normes GMC 2 et au-delà ne sont pas prises en charge. 
- H.263 n&#8217;est pas pris en charge. 
- Seul Samsung Techwin MJEPG est pris en charge. 
- Prend en charge jusqu'à WMA 7, 8, 9, STD 
- WMA 9 PRO ne prend pas en charge l'audio deux canaux, multicanaux ou sans perte. 
- Le taux d'échantillonnage WMA 22 050 Hz mono n'est pas pris en charge. 


Formats de sous-titres pris en charge : 
- MPEG-4 time-based text : ".ttxt" (XML) 
- SAMI : ".smi" (HTML) 
- SubRip : ".srt" (chaînes) 
- SubViewer : ".sub" (chaînes) 
- Micro DVD : ".sub" ou ".txt" (chaînes)



Ensuite sur le site de samsung, dans les caractéristiques du téléviseur, quand on tape DLNA on tombe la dessus : " Allshare (Powerd by DLNA)"

M'étant déjà un peu renseigné sur l'appellation AllShare de Samsung, apparemment ça n'est pas compatible Mac...
Cela veut dire qu'on ne peut pas établir de réseau DLNA entre ce téléviseur et un mac ou est ce juste une autre option en plus du DLNA et qui ne me dérangerait pas dans l'utilisation que je veux faire du DLNA ?


----------



## Arment (7 Décembre 2010)

Cet utilitaire réseau ce nome PS3 Media Server parce qu'il a été cré à l'origine pour la PS3, mais il a évolué depuis et tu peux t'en servir de logiciel serveur sur ton mac.

Il y a un post sur ce forum :
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/dlna-et-eyeconnect-245868.html

Tapes aussi "dlna sur mac" dans ton moteur de recherche.


----------

